# 1947-8 Cleveland welding whizzer



## redline1968 (May 12, 2014)

I picked this up this weekend a Hawthorne badged whizzer.  I thought I post a few pics of it for whizzer lovers.  I believe it's a factory whizzer bike.  the frame is crimped and the bracket for the brake clip is fixed in place.  The head badge is not the usual horizontal hole placement Also has a WD Forebrake. Also there are some custom parts on it.


----------



## BWbiker (May 13, 2014)

*Hawthorne Whizzer*



redline1968 said:


> I picked this up this weekend a Hawthorne badged whizzer.  I thought I post a few pics of it for whizzer lovers.  I believe it's a factory whizzer bike.  the frame is crimped and the bracket for the brake clip is fixed in place.  The head badge is not the usual horizontal hole placement Also has a WD Forebrake. Also there are some custom parts on it.



 Mark Boris knows all about this Whizzer. I am surprised he hasn't posted yet. He was around and saw it under restoration years ago so he knows the history. It is a nicely done bike!


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> Mark Boris knows all about this Whizzer. I am surprised he hasn't posted yet. He was around and saw it under restoration years ago so he knows the history. It is a nicely done bike!




Thanks it is very well done. It's like brand new. Thought it was a kit bike till I notice the factory crimps in the frame.


----------



## Boris (May 13, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> Mark Boris knows all about this Whizzer. I am surprised he hasn't posted yet. He was around and saw it under restoration years ago so he knows the history. It is a nicely done bike!




Not taking the bait Brad. It would be nice to see you at the next Lucky Lab ride.


----------



## BWbiker (May 16, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not taking the bait Brad. It would be nice to see you at the next Lucky Lab ride.



 Damn, I thought you would want to share!


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2014)

...but Jimmy did tell me it was a Roadmaster.


----------



## mason_man (May 24, 2014)

I think I missed something here. 

Ray


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> I picked this up this weekend a Hawthorne badged whizzer.  I thought I post a few pics of it for whizzer lovers.  I believe it's a factory whizzer bike.  the frame is crimped and the bracket for the brake clip is fixed in place.  The head badge is not the usual horizontal hole placement Also has a WD Forebrake. Also there are some custom parts on it.




Did I miss the pictures?
Or least I can't see them....dang phone!!


----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2014)

Here are some pics of the whizzer. Got the pulley to work right the one on it had the wrong bearing. Now the compression release cable is sticky. Then i will get it ready to ride.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 1, 2014)

Very Nice.....model F motor mounts and early H model whizzer.
I also like your oil drain Plug bolt 

Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you, yes that plug is pretty funky. I thought the bar is strange but it is a lot better than the original in construction.  Ive got the right plug ill replace it when I change the oil with zinc additive oil for lifter/ cam protection.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 3, 2014)

That's some good info about the zinc oil additive renline.
EGGE machine company www.egge.com
Sells Torco zinc cam engine protector.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes not many people realize these engines were designed for the old oils that contain zinc. EPA changed the composition of oils with zinc removed. I lost my cam in my firebird in two minutes not knowing the change. All older engines including mopeds should have the zinc added oils.


----------

